# Argh!!! *tears hair out* I've had it with the penis stains on my sofa!!!!



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't mind Panzer being on the couch hanging out with me, but I have just about had enough of scrubbing little white penis stains off of my microsuede.....is there ANYTHING I can do??? Is a belly band the only option? Does he have an infection or is it normal??

I would hate it if my little buddy is going to have to be banned from the sofa. :/ Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

haha i'm sorry but that's funny, i think another mm buts boxer on her dog before there allowed in the bed with her for the same reason, so maybe that would work


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I've never really had a problem with it but you can try getting him a long sweater. You can try what I do with my boys, they have a blanket that is always in the living room we call their "spot". We have always moved it so they get used to the idea that the spot is the blanket and not and actual designated spot in the room. Where ever we move it they still know it's the blanket. Just put it up on one spot on the couch and let him have the blanket then you can just throw it in the washer instead of scrubbing and flipping coushins (sp).


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

kg420 said:


> I've never really had a problem with it but you can try getting him a long sweater. You can try what I do with my boys, they have a blanket that is always in the living room we call their "spot". We have always moved it so they get used to the idea that the spot is the blanket and not and actual designated spot in the room. Where ever we move it they still know it's the blanket. Just put it up on one spot on the couch and let him have the blanket then you can just throw it in the washer instead of scrubbing and flipping coushins (sp).


That is a great idea!!!! Thanks!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have never had this problem. Is your boy neutered? I think I would talk to the vet about it it doesn't seem normal to me. I have had unneutered males in my life and can not think of this ever happening.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Nope, he is not neutered. I have noticed from time to time he will have little dinger boogers (ugh disgusting) so that makes me wonder if he has a little infection or something.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ya when i sister had cajun (a unaltered bully) he used to get stuff all over the place 8X lol i think Kg gave an awseome suggestion, find your place is a great command and would benifit you tons!!!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I've never had an issue with it, either; my boy is neutered. He does sometimes get "dinger boogers", too, though.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

it's completely normal. use the blanket method as stated above or 
like me, don't let the animals run your house. no couch for them.
they are dogs, not people. adjust as such.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

LMAO! When I had large males in the house I knew how you felt! The best thing to get is a belly band, go on ebay and look up belly band or male diaper for dogs and order one. With shipping it should be about $15 and it is wrap that goes around the waist and will keep you couch clean. It takes a little training but most dogs are fine after wearing it for a day. It works great for males who mark too.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

It is normal, now if he starts marking when he never previously did it, I might take him to vet. Mine started marking all of a sudden and I took him in and he had a UTI. I like the boxer idea, like father like son. lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

question... anyone have a picture of this illusive penis stain?


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm the one that puts boxers on my dogs!!! It is for that reason plus the whole butt hole thing....It is just yucky to me, so they wear boxers!!! Works great and the boys dont mind, but I also put boots and shirts on them too.....I really wanted another baby for a long time, but I got over it with dog therapy!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I guess boxers is a cheap way of covering up the wee wee. lol
and the correct term Shana is smegma, it is a yellowish green ooze that some males produce and is perfectly normal but it does get on things. Kaos was the worst about it! but some of my other males never had issues with getting it anywhere.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

?? I've never had this happen w/ boy dogs. I can tell you how to clean your microfiber, though.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It is more common in male dogs, when I worked for the vet owners would come in with the same complaint and it was funny to see their face when they were told it is normal! lol If you are worried of course you can go to the vet but intact males will do it more than fixed males, and of course each dog is different I have had several who never oozed smegma.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

performanceknls said:


> I guess boxers is a cheap way of covering up the wee wee. lol
> and the correct term Shana is smegma, it is a yellowish green ooze that some males produce and is perfectly normal but it does get on things. Kaos was the worst about it! but some of my other males never had issues with getting it anywhere.


Ahh yes, I know what smegma is... wasn't sure if this particular thread pertained to it though... never heard of a penis stain though lmfao!


----------



## Bully4Life (Oct 21, 2010)

Are you sure its the dog ??!!??! LOL (sorry):roll:


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

GTR said:


> Nope, he is not neutered. I have noticed from time to time he will have little dinger boogers (ugh disgusting) so that makes me wonder if he has a little infection or something.


:rofl:
LMFAO... UGH that's disgusting! :flush:

No idea but it sounds like others have so great advice. THANK GOODNESS, I've never had to deal with that.


----------

